# 100 Favorites: # 46



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Franz Liszt: Piano Recital
Leif Ove Andsnes (EMI)*










Track list:
1. Après une lecture du Dante - Fantasia Quasi Sonata, S.161
2. Quatrième valse oubliée, S.215 No. 4
3. Mephisto Waltz No.4, S.696
4. Die Zelle in Nonnenworth: Elegie (version 4), S.534
5. Ballade No. 2 in B Minor, S.171	
6. Mephisto Waltz No. 2, S.111
7. Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, No. 9)	
8. Mephisto Waltz No. 1, S.514

I love Andsnes' approach to Liszt. It's unique. Andsnes has technique to burn, but he never uses the music as a vehicle for virtuosic display. I don't even think Andsnes' interpretation is especially poetic or rhapsodic. Instead, I would describe his way with this music as "clear-eyed." There's an unforced naturalness and a clarity to these readings that's unlike any other Liszt interpretations that I've heard.


----------

